# شريط صرخة قلبي للشماس أسامة سبيع † حصرياً بعد طول أنتظار † رائع جدا †



## أبن البابا (27 يناير 2010)

†††††††††††††

†* بـــــســــم الأب والأبــــن والروح الـقـدس الإلــه الواحـد †*
*آمـــــــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــن*



و تتوالي الحصريات هنا في ارض الابداع و التميز
في منتدي الكنيسة




حصــــريــــــــاً
شريط صرخه قلبي للشماس اسمه سبيع
بالأشتراك مع فايزه ناثان و ساتر ميخائيل
طبعاً الشريط كلمات الرائع رمزي بشاره




​
الشريط رائع جدا جدا جدا
و حصري عندنا و بس


_Track List_
ارفع عيونك للسما
انا قلت خلاص يامركبى
اوعى تكون ناسى
ثبت انظارك فيه
رائعا حقا ياربى
راجع اليك
كتر الجراح
محتاج لقلب حنون


_Information_
Quality *|:|** 128 Kbps*
*Format |:| MP3*
*Size **|:|41.5**MB*

للتحميل المباشر



لو الموضوع عجبك ضع رد تقيماً لمجهودي

استنوني هنا رايح بسرعه اجيب حصريات و راجع تاني

أذكروني في صلواتكم
*أخوكم*
*كيرلس أبن البابا*







في منتدي الكنيسة مش هتعرف تبطل تحميل




​


----------



## ashrafadel (27 يناير 2010)

هذا الشريط منقول من منتديات أحباء العذراء مريم من القسم الخاص بالشماس اسامة سبيع

غلط كده يا كيرو تنسب مجهود غيرك ليك​


----------



## tom jerry (27 يناير 2010)

*كيرو على فكرة الشريط للشماس اسامة سبيع والمرتل ساتر ميخائيل والمرنمة نيفين شكر الله مش فايزة ناثان وده واضح اوى من الاسماء على غلاف الشريط 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## ashrafadel (29 يناير 2010)

*أخيراً وبعد  طول انتظار لاول مرة على الانترنت​ 
فقط​ 
بالقسم الخاص  بالشماس " أسامة سبيع "
بمنتدى أحباء العذراء مريم ​ 










الشريط اللي فيه كل اللي بتتمنى انك  تسمعه من ترانيم جديدة و تراث و حزينة و معزيه و بأداء حسي راااااااائع 







​ 
شريط
+++ صرخة قلبى +++​ 






هذه الصورة بحجم  اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 561x404.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 










للشماس 
أسامة سبيع 









بالاشتراك مع 
المرتل ساتر ميخائيل 
والمرنمة نيفين شكر الله


وكمان على أكثر من سيرفر 


4Shared

www.4shared.com/file/185534035/810b5b39/___-___.html

mediafire

www.mediafire.com/?jaozmiymmjj

megaupload

www.megaupload.com/?d=1G26C4ET​*




 
*حفظاً للحقوق :   إسم كاتب الموضوع* *MARIA-LOVERS* في 01-27-2010 الساعة :  02:02 PM  
في منتدى أحباء العذراء مريم - قسم  :  الترانيم الاوديو (  بما تحتويه من شرائط كاملة او ترانيم فردية )">  الترانيم الاوديو ( بما تحتويه من شرائط كاملة او  ترانيم فردية )​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الشريط يا كيرو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## gym (3 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على الشريط يا كيرو

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*شكرا جدا 
روووعه
ربنا يباركك*​


----------

